# Mi manchi da morire



## fuzzycaz

Please help me translate this sentance, i think the beginning means I miss you but I dont understand the second bit...I could be wrong please help


----------



## Artrella

fuzzycaz said:
			
		

> Please help me translate this sentance, i think the beginning means I miss you but I dont understand the second bit...I could be wrong please help




Hi Fuzzycazz and welcome to WR!  After having looked up the words in WR Dictionary I dare say that this means " I miss you to death"

I hope this helps.


----------



## lsp

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hi Fuzzycazz and welcome to WR!  After having looked up the words in WR Dictionary I dare say that this means " I miss you to death"
> 
> I hope this helps.


Bingo! as we say. I miss you to death is exactly right!  L


----------



## Agattau

Hello everybody,
my 2c

mi manchi da morire : _I miss you so much I feel like I'm dying_

- usually to say you are missing someone very much

*da morire* is also used in other text, as:
mi piaci da morire : _I like you so much/very much_
ti voglio da morire:
etc...

bye


----------



## lsp

Agattau said:
			
		

> Hello everybody,
> my 2c
> 
> mi manchi da morire : _I miss you so much I feel like I'm dying_
> 
> - usually to say you are missing someone very much
> 
> *da morire* is also used in other text, as:
> mi piaci da morire : _I like you so much/very much_
> ti voglio da morire:
> etc...
> 
> bye


In AE the expression is "to death."


----------



## Agattau

Hi: what's AE?


> In AE the expression is "to death."


 I think is because *da morire* has real meaning only within other text, whereas _a morte _(*to death *) could have a meaning on its own.

sentenced to death : _condannato a morte_
fatally wounded : _ferito a morte_

*da morire: *to dye for

*bella da morire : _beautiful to dye for_
 
- heh, this is fun!


----------



## lsp

Agattau said:
			
		

> Hi: what's AE?
> I think is because *da morire* has real meaning only within other text, whereas _a morte _(*to death *) could have a meaning on its own.
> 
> sentenced to death : _condannato a morte_
> fatally wounded : _ferito a morte_
> 
> *da morire: *to dye for
> 
> *bella da morire : _beautiful to  die for_
> 
> - heh, this is fun!


You didn't really mean so beautiful you need to change your hair color, right?  Hope you don't mind the small correction. Yes, it is fun.


----------



## Agattau

LOL  - oops... thanks


----------



## Alfry

Agattau said:
			
		

> Hi: what's AE?


 
AE - American English...

and guess what?

BE - British English


----------



## fuzzycaz

Wow thanks guys..this is great!!


----------



## sempre imparando

fuzzycaz said:
			
		

> mi manchi


 
Okay, time for what I am sure is a dumb question.

I know from the context of the post that "mi manchi" means "I miss you". The WR translator also shows that "mi manchi" means "I miss you". 

Without this information I would have translated "mi manchi" as "you miss me". And I would have translated "I miss you" as "ti manco". Can someone enlighten this befuddled American.

I will admit that I am on some medication at the moment; maybe that is the problem.


----------



## Artrella

sempre imparando said:
			
		

> Okay, time for what I am sure is a dumb question.
> 
> I know from the context of the post that "mi manchi" means "I miss you". The WR translator also shows that "mi manchi" means "I miss you".
> 
> Without this information I would have translated "mi manchi" as "you miss me". And I would have translated "I miss you" as "ti manco". Can someone enlighten this befuddled American.
> 
> I will admit that I am on some medication at the moment; maybe that is the problem.




I am also on medication, maybe that's why I thought the same thing.  I'd have said that "mi" refers to "io" and "manchi" since it ends in "i" as the second person singular in the verbs conjugation...  But I resorted to WR, and several other dictionaries and it said "I miss you".


----------



## Agattau

ugh...
yes, I think I follow your thought process (I'm not on medication though, heh ) 

I think if *mi manchi* is used with a question mark (*mi manchi?*) may sound like you’re asking someone if they’re missing you. But is wrong: *mi manchi?* does not mean that and cannot be used in that way; *mi manchi* only means _I miss you_.


However, *ti manco* if used with a question mark (*ti manco?*) is like asking someone – _do you miss me?_

Not sure how useful this is, and may confuse you and others rather than help - also I may be wrong.

Ciao


----------



## lsp

It's like me gusta in spanish or mi piace in italian. Mancare really means "to lack." So although the english translation is awkward, mi manchi means you are lacking to me, or I miss you. Mi piace or me gusta means it pleases me, or I like it, by the same logic.


----------



## Alfry

sempre imparando said:
			
		

> Okay, time for what I am sure is a dumb question.
> 
> I know from the context of the post that "mi manchi" means "I miss you". The WR translator also shows that "mi manchi" means "I miss you".
> 
> Without this information I would have translated "mi manchi" as "you miss me". And I would have translated "I miss you" as "ti manco". Can someone enlighten this befuddled American.
> 
> I will admit that I am on some medication at the moment; maybe that is the problem.


 
another simple way is the following:
since "mi manchi" = (tu - the subject) manchi a me (mi)
you can think of it as " (io) sento la tua mancanza "
so it's easier to you, I presume, to translate it.

mi manchi - io sento la tua mancanza - I miss you.

is it really easier to you?


----------



## Artrella

alfry said:
			
		

> another simple way is the following:
> since "mi manchi" = (tu - the subject) manchi a me (mi)
> you can think of it as " (io) sento la tua mancanza "
> so it's easier to you, I presume, to translate it.
> 
> mi manchi - io sento la tua mancanza - I miss you.
> 
> is it really easier to you?




So joining your explanation and lsp's ==> Tu mi manchi = I lack you
This does not completely show in the English translation but now I can make sense of it in Spanish (Tú me faltas).
Thank you Alfry and lsp for your explanations!


----------



## DDT

lsp said:
			
		

> It's like me gusta in spanish or mi piace in italian. Mancare really means "to lack." So although the english translation is awkward, mi manchi means you are lacking to me, or I miss you. Mi piace or me gusta means it pleases me, or I like it, by the same logic.



I'd better render "mi manchi" as "I miss you"...could you please clear it up?   

DDT


----------



## fuzzycaz

Please can you clarify the exact meaning...because its getting rather confusing now...I'm sticking with 'i miss you to death'....it sounds better than you are lacking to me which could be taken the wrong way......
please help


----------



## lsp

fuzzycaz said:
			
		

> Please can you clarify the exact meaning...because its getting rather confusing now...I'm sticking with 'i miss you to death'....it sounds better than you are lacking to me which could be taken the wrong way......
> please help


The literal translation and the sense that must be rendered are different, you have to get used to this construction. 

Do you understand it with piacere?

To say: I like the book, you must say: Mi piace il libro.
The literal translation of Mi piace il libro is The book is pleasing to me.

To say: I miss you, you must say (Tu manchi a me) Mi manchi.
The literal translation of (Tu manchi a me) Mi manchi is You are lacking to me.

Mi manchi da morire = I miss you to death


----------



## sempre imparando

lsp said:
			
		

> Do you understand it with piacere?
> 
> To say: I like the book, you must say: Mi piace il libro.
> The literal translation of Mi piace il libro is The book is pleasing to me.
> 
> To say: I miss you, you must say (Tu manchi a me) Mi manchi.
> The literal translation of (Tu manchi a me) Mi manchi is You are lacking to me.


 
 Eccolo. O è eccola. Comunque, adesso capisco. Grazie Isp, e grazie a tutti.


----------



## dylanG3893

Is there another phrase to express 'I miss you' in complete abundance and in a superlative way? I already guess Mi mancherai così tanto/tale/talmente, but I would like to know if theres anything else. 

Thanks!


----------



## piccione73

I always say:
"Mi manchi da morire!"
or in the future:
"Mi macherai da morire"
I hope help...


----------



## perfavore

piccione73 said:


> I always say:
> "Mi manchi da morire!"
> or in the future:
> "Mi mancherai da morire"
> I hope this helps...


----------



## piccione73

Grazie Perfavore...
ohi ohi, inizio ad avere problemi anche con l'italiano...
spero sia solo la stanchezza!!!


----------



## tee_luna

What about

I miss you like crazy


----------



## perfavore

Ciao Tee,

Si vuole in italiano.


----------



## tee_luna

perfavore said:


> Ciao Tee,
> 
> Si vuole in italiano.


 

Sicuro?
A me sembrava che si volesse in inglese... infatti la persona che chiedeva aiuto capiva la prima parte (mancare) ma non la seconda (da morire).....


Mi manchi immensamente (I miss you immensly)
Mi manchi da impazzire (I miss you like crazy)
Mi manchi da far male al cuore (I miss you so much my heart aches)


----------



## perfavore

tee_luna said:


> Sicuro? Lui è un americano.
> A me sembrava che si volesse in inglese... infatti la persona che chiedeva aiuto capiva la prima parte (mancare) ma non la seconda (da morire).....


----------



## tee_luna

Infatti non capiva cosa volesse dire MI MANCHI DA MORIRE....
era chiaro che non fosse italiano.....
Non così chiaro quale versione volesse.....


----------



## perfavore

Ciao Tee,

Mi piacciono i tuoi suggerimenti


----------

